# What is this part called and where to get it?



## 1998NSGXE (Feb 27, 2017)

It is missing from my 1998 Sentra GXE .. any help would be most appreciated 

Apparently i can't show y'all because my post count is to low lmao 

i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh531/coinneach01/need_zpsmgmkxpkc.png


----------



## M.J. (Aug 29, 2002)

That is either one of two parts: *#24 part #68411-1m200 "Finish panel " *(most likely) or *#19 "switch bezel" part# 68485-1m200 * (less likely, but possible ) If you go to www.courtesyparts.com, put in your year, make, model trim level.........Then select Body, from there select instrument components. You'll see it.
It is a plain contoured panel that when installed, will make the switches look flush.
Best bet is look around online at other nissan dealer sites, you might be able to find it. But at courtesy both those parts are unavalible.
Next best bet is at your local junkyard that has b-14's, this site might help you track down Nissans sentra's near you Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market is a link to help find car parts at junk yards.


----------



## 1998NSGXE (Feb 27, 2017)

Looks like the auto junkyard will be the way to go .. Thanks for taking the time to help and provide me the link to Courtesy, I like that their website has nice size photos. 
Thanks M.J.


----------

